# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  Продажа лидов форекс/крипто под чарджбек (терявшие)

## 27gpw

Добрый день. Имеется в наличии большое количество лидов следующих стран: Англия, Дания, Норвегия, Швеция, Финляндия. Люди, инвестировавшие в форекс, бинары, криптоскамы.
- Готовы работать через гаранта
- Готовы предоставить невалидные номера под замену

По вопросам обращаться в тг @jhonnyleads или на почту 27gpw@mail.ru.

----------

